# Call names - What do you use?



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Just thought it would be interesting to see if RTF members use the "common" call names or have some that are "unique" or "unusual". 

Holly
Chelsea
Tyler
Echo
Rye-Rye
Wager
Trio
Grace
Heart
Halle (as in hallelujah)
Bopp
Storm
Star
Dance
Hope
Charli
Murphy
Cadi (as in Cadence)


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

I only got 2 but here they are

Ice
Bolt (like the new animated movie) 

Probably more common then I think they are.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Hope = Wishful Thinking

Wily = The Sagacious Wild Thing


----------



## Page (Jul 21, 2005)

Leo, Dan, Asher & Reuben


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Nik = Niki Snowbird (hey, I didn't name her, and it was b4 you could change it)

Honor = Tribute to Justice

Gavel = Order in the Court

Ruckus = Contempt of Court

Kirby = Kirby's High Sierra

Rusty = Rusty Nail (I sometimes call him "Buckets" as in Rusty Pail)

Patience (Cocker - now I had 22# of it)

Spottie Pippen (cocker who LOVED tennis balls, B&W spots)


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Boom( BM)
Fats(YM)
Sable(BF)
Willie(BF)
Ollie(BF)
Mickie(BF)
Tommie(BF
Billie(BF)
Posse(BF)
Sue(YF)
Thank GOD I dont run them all,anymore! A friend who had many dogs, used to send them all on Fetch because she forgot who she had on the line....

Cool topic! I"ve always loved non common names. I cant tellyou how many Sprigs,Codys,Drakes,Maxs and Sams,Annies,Belles,Roxys, I've trained over the years.....
Boomer is common, but Ive never met another "boom' before or after mine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Pony -_ Phoebe's Prize Piponia (first dog--tell people Piponia was a fetching Greek goddess )_
Pilot _- Firemark Prepare for Takeoff_
Rev _- Firemark Start Your Engines_
Push _- Firemark's Push Comes to Shove_
Blur _- Firemark Fast Forward_
Fix _- Firemark's Fixation_
Jump _- Topbrass Jump Start Firemark_


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Hitch - (CBRM)
Harley - (CBRF)
Dayzee - (CBRF)

Juli


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Rif - BLM away at broarding school
In the avatar
Jill - on left
The "Dev" - on right

R.I.P.
Max - He came with the handle
Riley
Ivan

JD


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Pete
Sam
Gracie
Angel
Edge
Trapper
Hammer
Brandi
Wayne
George
Drake
Duke
Ice
Walker
Chipper
Blue
Scoop




/paul


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

Zeus - CBRM
Tiber - CBRM
Dutch - BLM (DHC's Harbor of Deadliest Fetch) for Dutch Harbor from Deadliest Catch.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Richter
Barkley
Luke
Reggie
Dunkin
Nash
Lydia
Tina
Emma
Dash
Newt
Jag
Gus
Mishka
Stella
Allie


Kris


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

The dogs that I named:
Scooter
Ripley
Riker
Worf
T'Pau (Pronounced Ta-Pow)
Khaki
Kira


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

Beamer ( Crackshots Blackwater BMW)
Tucker( CH Blackwater Friar Tuck SH)
Tess ( Blackwater Cassies Lil Tigress)
Shag (CH Blackwaters Shagin On The Blvd SH)
Hatchet ( Blackwaters Beatin The Odds LPK)
Stevie Ray( Blackwaters Double Trouble)


----------



## Sniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Birdie
Juice
Sadie
Thunder
Quick
Juggs
Joker
Blaze
Ice
Tipsy


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

Cappy - CBRM

Storm - CBRF

Lily - CBRF
________
FREE STREAM TUBE


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Ransom, Della, Annie, Macy, Susanna, Jazz, Tank, Pokey, Hali, Blue & Edward.

RIP: Chloe, Jonah, Wacchi, Sherman, Sophie, Dolly, Shy, Elinor, Delia, Gus, Mattie, Jasmine, Sadie, Molly, Maude, Jemima, Cholmondeley (pronounced "Chumley") Milo, Otto, Harry, Chelsea, Phoebe, Sewannee, Kronos, Cybele.

All heck, that made me sad to think of all those great old dogs that have graced our lives.


----------



## Paco (Feb 14, 2007)

Cochise,,,Mingo,,,Quita,,,Gus,,,Gator,,,Rondo


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Zak
Sam
Jazz
Hank
Bo
Ice


----------



## Pepper Dawg (Sep 26, 2007)

Sadie
Hannah
Gabby
Pepper


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Larry
Pete
Kitty
Lucy
Jesse
Bob
Riley
and Booger


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Vinny-BLM
Chase-YLM
Dealer-BLM
Ace-BLM
Arrow-BLM
Cash-YLM
Connie-BLF
Kali-BLF
Honey-YLF
Tessa-lap dog


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

so, it seems a bunch of us have a dog named Ice. My Ice is a dead grass male Chesapeake and his name is Pkwami and that is an Abenaki word for the ice that builds up on your moustache.
I like to use things instead of human names, my list is - Ice, Gate, Sky, Bear, Toc, Jake (not a human name but the engine brake on a truck) Tie, and the very first dog I named... Luck!
Ken Bora


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Duffy
Sophie
Maggie
Billy or William if he's done something extremely stupid
Kobie


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Steve Shaver said:


> Larry
> Pete
> Kitty
> Lucy
> ...


What about Fred?? 

I have Bullet and Flash....


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have Ranger (Gotta Heart of a Warrior),

and Lainees dogs, Flash and Bullet got me


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Trooper - Adirondac Bustd at the Bordr
Dare - Highland's On A Dare
Target - Mostlygold's On The Mark
Ren - Adirondac Mountain Renegade
and a cat named Emily (after Hurricane Emily in 1993 because that's what my house looked like every day when I came home from work)


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

4 labs

Belle
Partner
Jazz
Peach


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

"hey You!" :d


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok, have a Crash (don't ask, didn't name him...
Dakota,
Sage 
and the first to do field work, Seren....which by the way is Welsh for Star and also a Welsh Christmas beer. 

Jean


----------



## goosegunner (Apr 17, 2008)

Hammer=Drop The Hammer
Mini=lewis rivers Double On The Rocks
Bear= chocolate lab,the kids dog, but one hell of a pheasant/upland dog hates
water deeper than his belly.
DAMN IT=14 year old blue heeler


----------



## Bill A (Jan 17, 2008)

My best friend -- Moose


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

Zoom
Decker
Blast
Flick


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Later - Archway's Not Now Honey
Gator - Archway's See U Later
Bean - Archway's Refried Dreams
Dyna - Archway's Blueberry Wine
Harley - Archway's Dyna Glide
Abbey - Archway's Miss Conception
Beatle - Archway's Ticket To Ride
Rain - Archway's Rainmaker
Yancy - Archway's Y. B. Black
Spider - Archway's Charlottes Web
Maven - Archway's Blazen Maven
Pixie - Archway's Picture Perfect


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

All Labs, all 3 colors. 
Hudson, Joker, Tippy, Rainey, Streak, Chili, Sugar, Gumbo, Lexie, also Cayenne, Bella and Blaze but they were already named.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

KD .... Watermark's KD MH MNH
Raz .... Chickamauga Raz Matazz MH
Ember.... Ramblin Man's Ebonstar Ember MH
Cassie.... Lewis River's Cassie Girl MH
Xxam.... Ramblin Maxx Miracle JH
BG ... RMR Waterstrike BrambleGamble JH
Maddy.... RMR There Goes The Honeymoon JH
Callie... Ramblin Maxx Calendar Girl JH 
JJ ... RMR Power Of Ebonstar And Spice


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Tex--Gator Points Texas Gentleman
Rebel--Gator Points Texas Rebel Yell
Bull--Gypsy Oaks Running Bull
Dixie--Gator Points Whistlin Dixie


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

taz
maxx
drifter
mattie
tank
cannon
sum beech
damit
get yer azz back here
NO mofo
SIT

the last 5 can be applied to any of the fore mentioned dogs


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

ACE (josh's golden ACE) LM

Dixie (war eagle's down n dirty dixie) LF

Sam (Buckshot's American Original) LM

Hailey (Leica Dream) LF


----------



## ChrisRobt (Apr 5, 2005)

IWS
Nike (Ch Just Do It)
Monty

My first IWS was Pip (from Grest Expectations)

Goldens 
Brady and Cricket


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Shadow, Mink, Rocket, Bodhi, Raider, Fly, Scoop, Pow, Wizard, Tyrant, Savvy, Hottie


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> so, it seems a bunch of us have a dog named Ice. My Ice is a dead grass male Chesapeake and his name is Pkwami and that is an Abenaki word for the ice that builds up on your moustache.
> I like to use things instead of human names, my list is - Ice, Gate, Sky, Bear, Toc, Jake (not a human name but the engine brake on a truck) Tie, and the very first dog I named... Luck!
> Ken Bora


Ice a key part of my business name, "Black Ice Retrievers." It came from my first real competitive dog Rim's Black Ice (Ice) in my avatar. Every dog I personally own has the word ice in it...

Double Scoop of Ice Queen - Scoop
Whiskey Rivers Flying Ice - Pete
Trapped on the Ice - Trapper
Ice Breaker - Hammer
Dbl Shot of Black Ice - Walker
On the Ice Edge - Edge

etc....

/Paul


----------



## Deb Z (Mar 18, 2008)

Reo
Rami
Ripley
above are all black labs...

The flat-coat puppy is Roulette or Rou for short. - A gambling name suited her well........


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

I only have 2 right now- 
"Libby"- Lady Liberty (born on the 4th of July)
"Monty"- Gone Hollywood (his breeder's first dog on the west coast- call name doesn't have a thing to do with it, LOL)


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Briezy - Luckydux Cheese And Quackers CD MH

Jaxxy - Luckydux Quacker Jaxx

Graham - Luckydux Graham Quacker

Ticket - Luckydux Drakehaven Hot Ticket

But if you ask my pro and anybody else who knows Ticket thru my pro, they will tell you that her call name is Ticky Poo Poo.

Andy


----------



## David Lambert (Nov 19, 2004)

Cruiser - Little River's Cajun Cruiser

Next one will go by Echo.


----------



## wsumner (Mar 5, 2004)

Rhino----Crashtest Lord Rhino
Kudu----Beaver Creeks Princess Kudu
Nyala----Drakehaven's Ducks Nightmare
Siri------ZB's Sirius Duck Hunter
Nero-----ZB's Chocolate Coated Rhino


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Booty
L.E.
Rambo


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

Montana - just liked the name
Tuck - used to tuck and run under a chair when I'd stomp my foot when I'd catch him doing something he wasn't supposed to. pretty funny sometimes.
Storm - Was a wild child as a pup.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Gus
T
Cisco
Josie
Tater
Buster
Leonard


----------



## susanb (Aug 15, 2008)

I currently have:

Tess
Emma
Chase (already named when I got her)

My gone but not forgotten girl - Georgia


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Ok here Goes:

Nugget
Dusty
Lotto
Dancer
Jive
Honey
Fancy

Ditto (Lotto's son-should have called him Copy instead because he wasn't quite as sharp as the original);-)


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

Baxter(LM)
Shooter(LM)
Traxx(LF)
Jazz(LF)
Quikk(LF)
Izzy(LF)

all the girls have double consenants...call it a pattern!?!?!?!


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

We currently have
Hickory (already named)
Millett
Tess
Katie
Camden (already named)
River
Kidd

We just lost Sassy 
We have had
Deuce
Sierra
Fred
Josey
Taylor


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

FOM said:


> What about Fred??
> 
> I have Bullet and Flash....


 


Actually had two Freds but both of them reside elsewhere now


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh I for got

%#%&
)&^#$
)(**@%*())()&^%$
and ^@^*(_(_)


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Meg (aka the Megster)
Hunter (aka decoy boy)
Sarah (aka couch potatoe)
Scout (aka Chowder) 
All Labradors all colors. I love the nicknames we stick on them, good and bad!


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a friend that had a dog named Dammit. He loved to yell come here DAMMIT!(most of the time he didn't come)


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Justice BLM My first dog

I've also got a deposit on a pup from Ramblin Maxx's upcoming breeding of Chopper X KD.

Already have a name for him

JD's Ramblin Warrior call name Harley. JD are my initials Then the rest is easy to figure out. Harley to keep the Chopper theme.


----------



## Michele Clifton (Oct 12, 2003)

We now have 3 black lab males:

Clifton's Sure Shot Gunner MH --- Gunner
Waterdog's Sure Shot TurboJet MH --- Jet
Sure Shot What's Up My Sleeve? -- Ace (Jet's son -- and such a mischevious pup! Quite a "rounder" as we say in the south! No titles yet for this little one -- but BIG dreams!)

(My business name is SSRE, Inc. -- Sure Shot Retriever Enterprises, Inc.)


----------



## prophet (Mar 2, 2005)

Prophet {RIP}
Silas
Asah
Angus
________
BUY IOLITE VAPORIZER


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Have now: Crunch, Berta (Daisey's Roberta E. Lee), Jack, Toby, Vita and Chip

Had: Sherman, Dilly (Salt Spray's DILLIGAF - haha), Stella, Trip, Taco, Fuzzy, Dixie, and a few more

Upcoming (just a week or so old) - Chisel


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Harley (GM)
Spice (BLF)


----------



## kimberjac (Aug 20, 2008)

Gage (Kimberjac Exclusive Engagement - my favorite name of all my dogs, and yes, my favorite dog too)

Kora (Kimberjac Encore Engagement)

Hustle (Kimberjac Get A Move On)

Salsa (Kimberjac Some Like It Hot)

Cookie (Sunset Double Stuff)

Karma (Nightwind Karma at Kimberjac)


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Annie (Newfy) CH Halirock's Ebony Anne, CD, DD, WD, TDI (1984-1990)

Kate (Golden) MHR Wadin's Katie Lied, CD, SH WCX (1993-2007)

Bailey (Golden) Wadin's Tupelo Honey (1996-2007)

Finn (Golden) Brassfire's Brass in Pocket, JH, WCX 

M


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Hhhmmm......let's see how many I can remember:

Muddy
Mulligan
Pepper
Vida
Briar
Ruby
Ranger
Elvis
Storm
Mango
Misty
Colonel
Iko
Terp
Stagger Lee
Loius
Trigger
Asti

Tom


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Scotty and Evey


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (May 11, 2005)

Blitz
Jersey
Cami
Coal
Gunner
Drake
Goose
Timber
Stone
Jet
Indy


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

Buck
Doc
Deke
Missy
Corky
Fritz


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Boone
Dewey


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Puffin
Thug
Usher
Pander
and there are 6 little 'puffies' that don't have names yet

the horses are Baron & TenBrooks


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Coop - Cooper


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Boy
Breena
Casey
Snickers
Hossee (Kids, Stay off that dog's back!!)
Jackson (alias--Pee Wee)
Cricket


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Labs:

"Churchill"- TDK's Dusty Gunslinger
"Wyatt"- Thumbs Points South (RIP)

Jack Russells:

"Scarlett" aka Hooligan, Pooter, Doolie...
"Winston" aka Boogie, Louie, Winnielou...
and many combinations thereof...

Horses, past and present:
Lola, Nadine, Sam, Ruby, Emma, Nora, Ben, Woody, Ranger. Blue, Monty...


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Cody - Cody's Midnight Cowboy
Rae - War Eagles White River Raven
Colt - Cody's Midnight Cowboy
Tag - Cody's Catch Me if You Can
Zoey - Cody's Rae-sing Arizona
Pete - Cody's For Pete's Sake


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

We have:

Max (named after my grandfather)
Tess (a nice name for Tierre del Fuego, my favorite location)
Marty (short for Martini, my wife's favorite drink)
Bella (in reference to our 17 month old daughter, the best thing that ever entered my life)

We make the names personal because the dogs are a big part of our lives.

Loren


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Wylie's Firecracker.............Kai
Fargo's Most Wanted...........Rebel
Table Rock's Real McCoy......Luke


I named the call names first, then the paper names. Kai's named after a hockey player, Rebel after my dad's 2nd trial dog, Luke originally after Luc Robitaille, but everyone spelled it wrong anyway, so I changed the whole plan and my dad came up with the paper name. Thanks Pops!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

The dogs i have had or my family has had over the years:

Thor
Buck
Magnum
Dallas
Blaze
Maddy
Sarge
Trixxie
Cane
Emmitt
Jaeger
Koda

I think that is it.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Indy (Cruisin' With Indiana Jones, JH) AKA: bones, bonesey,nandina and goddammit.


Scout (CBR) (Westwinds Buffalo Soldier) AKA: Sprout, Scooter, Brillo Butt

Not gonna name all the horses and dogs of the past, too dang many!!!!


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, we named Goldie and Rusty, then we decided to be a little more original...
Noodle, Twinkie, Razzy, (now in a new home) Belli, and Buzz.


----------



## Fred Coleman (Dec 15, 2004)

Thunder = Fargos Greenwing Thunder SH

Twister= Watermark's Black Tornado WC

Cash= 4C's cash in our Pockets.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Tank
Sirius
Magic
Mojo
Fudge
Kashmir


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Julie R. said:


> Puffin
> Thug
> Usher
> Pander
> ...


If you're going to include the horses:

Patriot - sold
Cash - sold
Dinero - sold
Peso
Mancha
Sienna
Drifter


----------



## mudflapimmc (Feb 28, 2008)

Jake
Fatty


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Princess Anastasia Belle= Annie
Merlyn and Lily's Magic Rose= Rose
Lady Godiva Land= Diva R.I.P. Miss that dog.

Maybe not so original but they are mine.

Mark L.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

"Bar", my first lab, a chocolate, named after a chocolate candy bar (Bar None).

"Deuce", my current effort, whose name was picked by my son and it worked perfectly with his registered name because his dam's name is Diamond.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow want to strain an old man's mind......
Labs by age:
Sundown's Pistol Pete.....YLM ..........Pete>>>>>deceased
Stony Lonesome Country Babe...BLF.......Country>>>>>>Deceased
HRCH Black Diamond Billy The Kid ..........BLM.....Billy.....Deceased
Apple Blossun Centerfire Sally....YLF......Sally>>>Still going strong at 15
HRCH Sundown's Loaded To THe Maxx......Maxx>>>> doing good at 7 
HR Sundown Ramblin Kate JH.... Katie.... YLF...First HT dog..poor thing ;-) 
SHR Sundown's Hayseed ********.. BLF... Baby... Hunting dog supreme
SHR Sundown's Rudy's Hillbilly...YLM... Rowdy... Getting back in things 
Sundown's Loaded To The Gills..YLM... WINO...in training for HR 
Sundown's Side Kick... Pancho>>YLM... Derby dog
Sundown's Black Magic....BLF...Voodoo.... Ready for Started HT 
Sundown's Lil Duck Boy's Samantha..BLF... Sam... in training
Blackwater High Tech Hannah...YLF..Toot.. Brood bitch.
Allstar's Ain't She A Dream..YLF.. Misty.. Brood bitch
Sundown's Dirty Lil White Boy..YLM.. HONKY.. 6 month old pup 
now the wife's dogs....
Sundown's Mississippi Morgan..CLF..Morgan>>> I HATE this dog..LOL
Sundown's Happy Camper..YLM.. Happy... Good pet
Sundown's Daisy Mae..YLF.. Daisy... Honky's littermate


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

I've had - 

Cindy - mutt

Gunner - English Setter/Pointer

Hoss - mutt (he was to big to be a dog but to small to be a horse)

Barney 1 - Golden

Barney 2 (Barndawg) - Golden

Highway - Golden

Current dog is Trooper - Lab


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Mason - YLM
River - BLM
Maggie - BLF

I am very fortunate to have had good advice from pro's and amateur's alike and named them with some underlying meaning. Hope to have many more if not just like, each as good if not better experience then the last.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Julie R. said:


> and there are 6 little 'puffies' that don't have names yet




I think one is 'Chisel.' So far . . .


----------



## goldust (May 12, 2005)

Kali
Cody
Bolder
Dove
Morgan
Julie
Logan
Felony
Jared
Kira
Jordan
Jared
Miranda
Traveler
Preacher
Mirage
Chablis


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

AL, Moose, Brick, Siren, Beta, Fergie, River, Okey, Tears, and Smoke. We will be getting a pup from Money Talks II this winter, not sure if she will be a Dollar, Cheque, Money, or something else a long those lines.


----------



## Norene S. (Feb 23, 2003)

Quik
Sassy
Reb
Cooper 
Money
Dancer

All Chessies........

Norene S.
Nordom Chesapeakes
_Blaze's Renegade Rverdance MH WDQ_


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Tru
Cruger 

R.I.P. 
Boss
Rook

And everyone's been the best dog I ever had! 

Dennis


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

What? Horses? We're doing horses now too?

*Minty* (_Welsh Cob - Connemara cross_)
*Soames* (_Standardbred_)
*Bo* (Mr. Bojangles) (_Standardbred_) 

*Tangelo* (Arab, named Angela when we got her)
*Keno* (Arab, also named when we got him)
*Pal* (QH, already named... a Palomino, lol)
*Charlie* (QH, already named)

_Bunch o' Thoroughbreds_
*Banner*
*Chesapeake* (arrived named)
*Abbey* ("Pilgrim Soul')
*Sis* (Hoosier Sis) (arrived named)
*Gypsy* (Gypsy Sis) (arrived named)
*Rulady* (arrived named)
*Jacob* (Jacob Have I Loved)
*Piper* (Piper Gabriel) 
*Eliza* (Book of Hours, a Secretariat granddaughter)
*Scarlet *(Wild Silk) 
*Rule* (Rules of Order) 
*Folly* (Forceful Arts... already registered when we got her, but we came up with the apt call name) 

and the two ponies, who are free to a good home in Montana. 

*Rosie* (a Welsh Mountain Pony - Paso Fino cross)
*Jingle* (a Welsh Mountain Pony)


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Gander

Sadie

Belle

Dixie

Zena

Sprig

Blaze


----------



## Tha Dick (Jul 25, 2007)

I got an original one for ya...."Dick"


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

JC and Angel


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Scooter

R.I.P.

Zeke
Buck
Eli
Bud
Harley
Sadie
Snoopy
Bitsy


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

Jet -- Topform's B-2 Spirit 


B-2 Spirit


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Names not seen on the lists;


LOTTA BOOM- Gemstone's Lotta Boom
TYRA BANKS - Gemstone's Tyra Banks
RAVEN ------- Gemstone's "The Raven"
TUX --------- Gemstone's Formal Attire

Gwen Jones


----------



## brwndg/yelladawg (Jul 17, 2008)

Bettygirl (Betty) CLF & Boozer (Boo-dawg) YLF


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Ya'll know Whistler-Topbrass Whistler's Peak
Carbon-Sunfire's Carbon Copy-just like his damn dad
Poppins -Sunfire's Practically Perfect
Britain- Sunfire's Push To Fly, sweetest dog ever, finally caught a break and living with a great family
Hope-Sunfire's Sand n' Winds Hope

Now the horses-
First one-
Satan-
Then
Deliverance-and no, I did not name them!!
Last one was Ace.


----------



## Scott H (Dec 31, 2007)

Abby YLF

RIP ED or sometimes Edwardo


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Logan - Sherhaven's Highland Fling
Jett - Eslana Tealgrove Jet Set
Kinsey - Rimfire's Kinsey Millhone

and the newcomer....

Flyer - Elmingo's Ride It Out


----------



## ybrlabs (Aug 3, 2008)

Usually I lurk and learn but I can answer this question:

Ravyn- BLF Tornado Ravyn CGC, TDI, Delta Pet partner
Dollar- YLF-YBR Raised on the Radio, CGC
McGee-YLM-Sunnybrook Acres Whitethorn
Sweeper-CLF-Deep Run Eureka Whirlwind
Stitch-ACD-CH Mtn Vista XperimentSixTwoSix
April-YLF-Mtn Vista April Fools
Dorry-YLF-Mtn Vista Sum R Adorable 
Abby-YLF-Elk View Abby
Ripley-BLM-Rickways Price of Admission
Hazel-CLF-Rickways Gingham Girl at YBR
Axle-BLM-Southlands Full Throttle at YBR 
Cookie-CLF-YBR Tollhouse

Sandy A.
Jefferson, MD


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

Hunter
Bart
Nacho
Dyna

Max
Gus
Pete
Jasper
Tippi

RIP:
Bud
Maggie
Taffy


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

Ria - HRCH UH Benton's Ria of Opus

Rip
Jeremiah - just a pet
Beau - just a pet
Magnum - HRCH UH Benton's Magnum Opus MH WC - Ria's daddy
Dusty - HRCH UH Fowl Play's Dust Devil - he was like a little tornado as a puppy. Constantly moving.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Fendi - 1st dog and horrible puppy breath, she was the color of Fendi perfume
Sula - means little she bear
Tally - Talladega - loud, fast and crashed alot
Shazam - Capt. Marvel reg name
Yahoo - not related to reg name, but he was one 
Blitz - I am a football fan
Day - Daytona - a Talladega daughter 

Carol


----------



## Sue (Feb 17, 2003)

Have: Amie, Karla, Chukk, Frank, and Dino

Had: Jade (RIP), Dani Marie, Jasmine, Derby, Magic, Kirby, Havoc, Click, Julie, (hope I didn't forget anyone)


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Adgie ----> (pronounced "aaa-geee")


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Couple of friends dogs' names:

Pedro

Simon


Those names crack me up for some reason.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

I have or have had:

Cinn
Schooner
Rocks
Wagars
Diggs

Janet


----------



## LabLady101 (Mar 17, 2006)

Daisy (Mae)- yellow female
Blue- chocolate female
Reba- chocolate female

When I'm picking a call name, I try to stick to one word with no more than 2-3 syllables and nothing that sounds like a command. That's how I pick 'em...


----------



## KEITH L (Nov 2, 2005)

nuggett----fc luetch's fools gold ----yellow think your gonna get rich in this sport
nitro------revilos expatriate------what i was called living in canada an expatriate he's canadian
tank------luetch's riptide chinook----- big chocolate
hershey---luetch's chocolate hershey-----1st hour of ownership crapped in the back seat 
hershey squirts
pyro----luetchs black pyrite----fools gold from titled female


keith l
________
Jeep sj specifications


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Moochie
Honey
Pupper
Pootzie
Joli
Nick
Nell
Max
Sebastian
Will (Yukon's Tank Williams Jr)
Tootz'r (Tailwind's Rootn' Tootn' Rascal)
MeMe (Candlewoods Ebonstar Gotta Be Me)
Izzy (Candlewoods Ebonstar As Good As It Gets)
Fancy (Sassy's Chena River Classic)
Regi (Candlewoods HiRoller RealDeal)
Will (son of Big Will, HiRoller's Tank Williams)
Banker (call name came with dog, HiRoller's I O U)
Greti (aka Gerti and Gerti Grits, HiRollers Git R Done)
Hustler (HiRollers Wheeler Dealer)
Keno (HiRollers All or Nothin')


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Gunny
Chip
Dixie,
Flier
Cammie
Soupy
Rosie,
Bama
Simba (Swahili for Lion) he is deadgrass


----------



## cinrds (Dec 22, 2005)

I will add mine as well

Kate 
Gypsy


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Amber
Onyx
Midnight - title holder in the Lewisville "Dog Days of Summer" Fastest retrieve and long jump. (Deceased)


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Roux (pronounced 'Roo' for those who have never made a gumbo)
Piper
Peach


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Pronto (TimberRidge PDQ Rucus Raiser)

Gyro (RebelRidge HighTec Navigator)

Chip (High Tech CPU)


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

Current Labs:
Nestle 
Twig
Chance (not born yet - will be my hubby's first Lab and he has already named her... think he's excited much??!!)

Memorable Labs from the past:
Renegade
Flash
Lee
Trixie
Brady
Scarlett
Will
Zack
Zip
Coal
Magnum
Vezina
Clancy

Labs belonging to other family members
Remmington
Onyx
Lee (the 2nd)


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

Flint (Charwin Tracer)
Pick (Blacbarcs Draft Pick)
Sheba (Charwin Blacbarc She's A Blast)


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Current:
Lucy
Bugs
Gabe
Rip

Past:
Jake
Gabby
Ben
Niki
Katie


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Past:
Tasby Red ( Irish Setter)
Mellow Yellow ( Lab)
Amber ( Lab)
Fresia ( Lab mix)
Torrey ( Torrey Pines, best Golden ever)
Katie (German Shepherd dog)

Present:
Renne ( Golden)
Flurry ( Golden)
Chunk ( Golden)
Nugget ( Golden)

Colleen


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Past Dogs 

Chance - Big Creek's Hunting Chance (BLM)
Remi - Big Creek's Remington Runaway (CLF)
Sandy - Big Creek's Sandy (CLF)
Kelsey - Big Creek's Queen of Clubs (BLF)
Fate - Big Creek's Leap of Faith (CLF)
Tank - Big Creek's Built Like a Tank (YLM)
Vizi - Big Creek's Envision Da Moment (BLF)

Present Dogs 

Jax - Hill's Big Creek BlackJack MH (BLM)
Cutter - Big Creek's Mister Blonde (YLM)
________
Ecigarette


----------



## jcasey (Mar 17, 2005)

Gone but not forgotten:
Shasta
Dobber

Present:
Skeeter
Ticket


----------



## Patriot (Jun 6, 2005)

Since I'm a financial advisor I named all my dogs after money.

Dollar- Patriot's Top Dollar
Penny- Patriot's Not A Penny More
Nicki- Patriot's If I Had A Nickle
Lucy- Patriot's Loose Change


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

JLN's Wild and Wooly 

Call name 

LeDoux


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

Remi
Whitney
Soleil
Kansas
Harry
Di
Jetta
Raven
Poppy

Gone but never forgotten
Lexie
Bolivar
Paris
Racker


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Hoss's call name is Hoss. H-O-S-S. Not H-A-W-S or any of those other strange things people from north of Macon come up with. 
Why in the world they can't understand what I'm saying I'll never know. It isn't like I have an accent or anything. Some days I just want to pitch a hissy fit when they keep misunderstanding me. 
English as it was meant to be spoken regards,
Becky


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

They just aren't as smart as we are
Sweet as Iced tea in the South regards,


----------



## larrynogaj (Aug 31, 2004)

beagle from the sixties - Ginger
golden from the seventies - Misty
golden of today - Daisy


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

I posted back on page one. Let me say though, that now after some 18 years doing dogs I prefer a call name of three or letters, one syllable, and not sounding like any other common command. My newest dog, (Sam's Bosque J Driftwood) has his registered name shortened to "Rif" as his callname. I avoided "Rift" because the sharp T at the end made his name close to the common command "sit". "Sit", means sit until another command is given. I also try to avoid using his name as a preface to other commands, eg; Rif sit, Rif fetch, Rif heel, etc. The only time I use his name is as a release, And I'm re-thinking that one.

JD


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Jamma 

and Lily... although sometimes they are coupled with explitives!


----------



## DebM (Jul 8, 2008)

Pete
Rocky


----------



## DucterJim (Mar 17, 2007)

Jessie blf 16 years (Boogie Woogie Jessie)
Bud blm 8 years (Boogie Woogie Buddy)
Hef blm 18months (Windrivers Wetland Playboy)
past dogs Buford, Babe, Molly, Pete, Reva, Freckles, Dufus smartest dog I have ever seen a mixed dachshund of my daughters.


----------



## john k (Jan 23, 2008)

Hootie was the first (BLM)

Casey is the present one (YLM)


----------



## GoodDog (Oct 15, 2007)

Jackie- Chocolate Female 10

Skip- YLM 2

Lexi- BLF 1


----------



## KRP (May 28, 2008)

Sage (CLF) = I love Sage fly rods
Jet (BLM) = I met one his direct sisters before he was born and she was unbelievably fast, she reminded me of an F-16. 


KRP


----------

